# What are the 'code' space requirements for a toilet in a three walled area??



## 4just1don (Jun 13, 2008)

So both front space and side space if anyone 'knows'. IF there is more than ONE code possible,,a quote from EACH!! Does a slanted wall alongside it, count as space ?? where then measured???

Where in a small old house is this magical space to come from??:furious:


----------



## Rehabber (Dec 29, 2005)

15" on each side, 24" in front of toilet. check the brand of toilet for its dimensions as brands/models vary (especially the front)


----------



## Gary in WA (Mar 11, 2009)

UPC (407.6) 15" clearance from *center* to side walls or other fixtures IRC [2705.1]

Minimum 21" [IRC] 24" (UPC) in front of [lav] toilet or bidet [2705.1] (407.6)

Be safe, G


----------



## Willie T (Jan 29, 2009)

And, trust me, you'd better be one small dude to use a toilet so tightly wedged into that space.


----------



## Termite (Apr 13, 2008)

In an old small house it is often impractical or impossible to maintain water closet clearances without serious modifications to the structure. For that reason I'd suggest contacting the inspector to "feel him out" regarding leniency. When meeting the code on an old home becomes impractical or impossible, there is often room for some negotiation when the issue isn't going to get anyone hurt or killed. The clearances around a water closet are not life safety codes, they're for usability. They're written for people with wide butts and/or long legs.


----------



## Willie T (Jan 29, 2009)

thekctermite said:


> In an old small house it is often impractical or impossible to maintain water closet clearances without serious modifications to the structure. For that reason I'd suggest contacting the inspector to "feel him out" regarding leniency. When meeting the code on an old home becomes impractical or impossible, there is often room for some negotiation when the issue isn't going to get anyone hurt or killed. The clearances around a water closet are not life safety codes, they're for usability. *They're written for people with wide butts and/or long legs*.


Hey! Watch it! .......

Oh............ You also mentioned *long legs*. That's cool... disregard this. :yes: :whistling2:


----------



## 4just1don (Jun 13, 2008)

I get the idea of the two axe handles wide hiney's that need some space. Do ALL houses have to be built for the obese??If a person was that large,my guess is they would have other issues as to whether they could rent a place!! Like a 24" doorway for instance. Arent those still legal for closets and baths??


----------

